# Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht



## Broiler (30. September 2013)

Hallo, ich bin grade dabei meinen SBF See zu machen (Binnen hab ich schon). Nun kann also bald meine führerscheinfreie Bootsvariante der Vergangenheit angehören. 

Bis jetzt hatte ich ein Pioner Maxi mit einem 10 Ps Aussenborder. Das ging ganz gut auf Seen, aber schon in der Elbe gegen den Strom war mit das Gespann mir zu langsam (nur etwa 17 kmH Spitze). Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem küstentauglichen Boot und einer entsprechenden Motorisierung. Etwa dreimal im Jahr bin ich dort oben unterwegs im Urlaub.

In die engere Wahl kommen Boote um die 4,25 m - 5m. Neu ist mir zu teuer, also muss es etwas Gebrauchtes sein. (Budget inkl. Trailer und Motor bis 4000 €) Was mir noch nicht so richtig klar ist, ist die Frage, welcher Bootstyp dafür in Frage kommt.

Ich bin eher der vorsichtige Typ und werde also auf Ostsee und Bodden maximal bis zu 3 BfT unterwegs sein, da ich auch nicht unbedingt hochseetauglich bin und relativ schnell seekrank werde, werde ich nicht weiter als max 2 Sm rausfahren. Trotzdem sollte das Boot genug Freibord haben und gut genug motorisiert sein, um auch bei stärkerem Wind noch einigermaßen klarzukommen. 

Erste Frage: Pinne oder Konsolensteuerung? Pinne bringt mehr Platz im Boot, Konsolensteuerung ist komfortabler, was empfehlen die Küstenprofis? 

Zweite Frage: Muss es ein Gleiter sein, oder geht auch ein Halbgleiter?

Dritte Frage: Wieviel Freibord sollte schon sein? Eigentlich ist mein Pioner Maxi auch schon recht hochbordig, hat aber (weil Bj 87) nur Kategorie D.

Nun noch meine bisherigen Favoriten:

Linder Sportsmen

Ryds 425 oder länger

Crescent 450 oder 450 Winner

Terhi Nordic 6020 oder ne Nummer kleiner

Leider sind die schwer in meinem Preisspektrum zu kriegen. Liege ich einigermaßen richtig? Bin über jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Broiler#h


----------



## dr.zeto (30. September 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo!

Ich hatte mal ein Ryds GT 475 mit 50 PS Motor.
Das war eine feine Kombination. Und es ist Rauhwasser tauglich. Schneidet Wellen ganz gut. Ich kann das Ryds nur empfehlen...

Derzeit habe ich ein 4,70m Schlauchboot mit Konsole.
Damit habe ich aber noch keine Erfahrung auf See. Hoffte durch die Schlauchkörper auf ein ruhigeres "auf den Wellen treiben" beim Angeln, denn das Ryds ist relativ schmall und hat irgendwie ein kippeliges Gefühl verursacht wenn die Wellen dann doch mal etwas höher wurden (Kroatien-Erfahrung).

Schön beim Ryds ist auch die komplett umlaufende Edelstahlrehling. Gut zum Anbringen von Rutenhaltern... 

Viel Spaß auf See...


----------



## WalKo (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Bin kein Profi was Boote betrifft aber durch ständig andere Mietboote in Norwegen, doch etwas Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. 
Meinen Schein habe ich mit einem 420er Bombard Rib mit 40PS gemacht. 
Ich bin der Meinung das dieses Rib sowohl Fahrtechnisch  als auch Sicherheitstechnisch die Festrumpfboote vergleichbarer Länge ganz locker in die Tasche steckt. 
Bei den Festrumpfbooten ist das Wellenschneiden und Kippsteifigkeit immer ein Widerspruch. 
Die von den Fahreigenschaften hochgelobten Hansvik mit 17Fuss schnitten zwar schön die Wellen aber beim Angeln fand die aber ziemlich kippelig. Ein 19Fuss Kaasboll, älteren BJ. war da um Welten steifer ging aber auch genauso steifer durch die Wellen. Und das sind beides größere Boote denen hervorragende Fahreigenschaften nachgesagt werden. 
Ein Rib kann durch einen tiefen Kiel schön die Wellen schneiden und ist durch die größere Breite und Auftrieb der Schläuche sehr Kippstabil. 
Aber der Platz ist dafür sehr bescheiden, wenn es noch einen GFK Steuerstand hat. 
Meine Idealvorstellung, wenn ich einen Trailer benutzen würde wäre ein ca.5m  Rib mit einem Rohr Steuerstand wie auf dem Bild und das weiter vorne.  
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...uXNJUvXgJuza4QSjuIHwBg&ved=0CHAQ9QEwCA&dur=13

Halbgleiter dürfte bei der von dir anviesierten Länge wohl nicht schneller als dein Pioneer sein, oder?

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## volkerm (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Dein Budget ist schon recht knapp. Für die genannten Gewässer (Elbe kenne ich nicht) würde ich nicht unter 5 Meter Länge gehen. 
Pinne geht, wenn es schnell wird, aber etwas heikel.
In jedem Fall würde ich einen Gleiter wählen- die Bodden sind gross.
Und auch ein selbstlenzendes Boot.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Dorschgreifer (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Ich habe das nordic 6020, welches ich für dein Einsatzgebiet uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann, mein Einsatzgebiet damit ist das gleiche.. und damit kann man auch gerne mal die komplette Ostsee z.B. von Kiel nach Langeland problemlos überqueren, wenn man möchte.

Ich habe es mit der maximalen Motorisierung von 30 Ps mit einem Honda 4Takter bestückt und damit ist es gut ausgestattet, weniger würde ich für mich allerdings auch nicht wollen. Ich habe auch einen Steuerstand, weil ich das sehr bequem finde und man hat trotzdem noch reichlich Platz. Wenn man es braucht kann man die Reling auch komplett mit Rutenhalter vollpflastern, befindet sich dann allerdings im Rutenwald...:m

Einzig beim Preis wird es eng, ein relativ gut erhaltenes und gepflegtes gebrauchtes hat da seinen Preis, eventuell noch etwas warten und was drauf sparen, dann wird die Suche leichter.


----------



## mrgrinton (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Moin, mein Terhi 6020 ist gerade bei ibay, bei Interesse kannst Du mir ja schreiben.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## volkerm (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Bei Terhi, wie bei den Alubooten stört mich, dass Anbauten, Umbauten, Reparaturen mit diesen Materialien immer sehr komplex und selbst kaum durchführbar sind. Bei GFK ist das einfacher.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

@volkerma
hattest du schon den vergleich alu zu gfk?
was es bei gfk zu reparieren gibt ist klar.
aber alu..??

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auch mal über ein Orkney nachdenken, hier z.B
ein 5,20er mit 25Ps für 5 Scheine!

http://www.boatshop24.com/de/orkney-orkney-520/Motorboot/238071

Es gibt auch eines mit 5 Ps und ne Nr.kleiner, in deiner Preisklasse.

http://www.boatshop24.com/de/orkney-coatsliner-14/Motorboot/36734

Jürgen


----------



## volkerm (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Ich habe schon Alu geschweisst- und das war eine harte Nummer. Das hält heute, nach 20 Jahren noch, aber ist sehr speziell. 
Mit GFK geht mehr, ganz sicher.


----------



## Broiler (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo, habe jetzt ein interessant klingendes Angebot gefunden, ein Bornum 410 Boot. Habe aber nichts gefunden zu dem Bootstyp, kennt oder fährt das jemand hier eventuell? Es ist motorisiert mit einem 25 PS 2 Takter.


----------



## Urmel1 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Alu ist auf jedenfalls besser, pflegeleicht und robust. Kommt natürlich ganz drauf an für was man es einsetzen will.


----------



## HD4ever (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Broiler schrieb:


> Erste Frage: Pinne oder Konsolensteuerung? Pinne bringt mehr Platz im Boot, Konsolensteuerung ist komfortabler, was empfehlen die Küstenprofis?



wenn du wirklich auch KÜste im Auge hast würde ich persönlich ncht auf Schlupfkajüte oder zumindest ne Scheibe vorn verzichten mögen 
hatte schon genug offene Boote - irgendwann machts kein Spaß mehr #d
Terhi Nordic hört sich schon mal gut an ... letzendlich muß man auch mal gucken was man für die Kohle bekommt die man investieren kann / möchte
Ich finde Fahrstand deutlich besser als mit Pinne - kann man ggf aber auch später nochmal nachrüsten


----------



## goover (3. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Hi,  
1.   Konsole
2.   Gleiter hat mehr Vorteile meine ich
3. 50 +

Dein Budget ist zu niedrig, warte noch. Terhi finde ich persönlich Schrott. Ryds ist bewährt. Elan oder Quicksilver sind meine Favoriten. Nimm einen 4 Takter mind. 60 PS. Oder einen guten 2 Takter  ab 40 PS. 

Wenn Dein Budget auf 7 Tsd. zugeht leg los und nimm jemanden mit, der Ahnung hat!!! Bis dahin nimm ein gutes schlauchi, dass wirst du dann immer wieder gut los.

Viel Erfolg, aber vermutlich hast du schon was....  Die Erfahrung wirst du dann selbst machen....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



goover schrieb:


> Terhi finde ich persönlich Schrott. ...


 
Kannst Du das auch Begründen, welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du mit Terhi gemacht, so dass Du diese als Schrott abwerten kannst?

So eine Pauschalaussage ist aus meiner Sicht wenig hilfreich, was genau ist bei Terhi schrott?

Ich fahre nun schon seit 15 Jahren mit Terhi und geben tut es diese Boote weit aus länger (seit gut 40 Jahren), somit hat sich das auch bewährt, sonst würde es so einen Hersteller nicht geben. Und ich finde eine Produktionszahl von 6000 Booten pro Jahr zumindest nicht schlecht.


----------



## Elbhai (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Kannst Du das auch Begründen, welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast Du mit Terhi gemacht, so dass Du diese als Schrott abwerten kannst?
> 
> So eine Pauschalaussage ist aus meiner Sicht wenig hilfreich, was genau ist bei Terhi schrott?
> 
> Ich fahre nun schon seit 15 Jahren mit Terhi und geben tut es diese Boote weit aus länger (seit gut 40 Jahren), somit hat sich das auch bewährt, sonst würde es so einen Hersteller nicht geben. Und ich finde eine Produktionszahl von 6000 Booten pro Jahr zumindest nicht schlecht.


 
Moin,

ich hatte ein Terhi Nordic 6020C und war damit auf der Elbe und Müritz unterwegs.
Als Schrott würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. An sich ein solides Boot. Was mich gestört hat, war die Hecklastigkeit(Motorisierung 30PS). Steuerstand, Tank, Batterie und Fahrer sind allesamt relativ weit hinten. 
Es gab doch da noch ein Vario oder so - das hat den Steuerstand mittig - ich vermute bei der Anordnung wäre das Gewicht besser verteilt.

Ansonsten empfinde ich die Terhi Boote als recht teuer... Man kann aber auch wertstabil dazu sagen :q

Gruß
der Elbhai


----------



## Dorschgreifer (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Elbhai schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hatte ein Terhi Nordic 6020C und war damit auf der Elbe und Müritz unterwegs.
> Als Schrott würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. An sich ein solides Boot.


 
Ich fahre es hauptsächlich auf der Elbe, Stör und Ostsee, und finde es auch solide.



> Was mich gestört hat, war die Hecklastigkeit(Motorisierung 30PS). Steuerstand, Tank, Batterie und Fahrer sind allesamt relativ weit hinten.


 
Ja, OK, bei 30Ps wiegt der Motor schon einiges und dann noch 25 Lieter Sprit, mir haben da die Hydrofoils geholfen, bei neueren Motoren gibt es ja schon Power Trim, dann ist das auch weg.




> Ansonsten empfinde ich die Terhi Boote als recht teuer... Man kann aber auch wertstabil dazu sagen :q


 
Ja, billig sind sie nicht, aber im Vergleich nicht viel mehr als andere, finde ich. Und der Wiederverkaufswert ist super.


----------



## goover (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Hi, habe leider etwas abgehackt geschrieben. Sorry. So pauschal ist es natürlich nicht zu werten, bzw. war es nicht gemeint. Es bezog sich auf die Anforderungen vom Fragesteller.  Ich hatte Terhi auch als 6020, ab Bf 2-3 würde ich damit nicht mehr rausfahren. Und wenn ich sowieso schaukeln nicht vertrage, würde ich auch nicht zu einem Terhi tendieren. Ich fand es etwas instabil und die Wasser und Wellennähe beim bewegen im Boot empfand ich auch als unsicher. Ordentliches Ruderboot mit Motor würde ich im Nachklang eher definieren. |kopfkrat Preislich und im Verhältnis zur Leistung eher Teuer. Das ist aber alles auch Geschmacksache. Ich hatte bisher sieben verschiedene Boote in den vergangenen fünf Jahren besessen und gefahren.


----------



## Broiler (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Hallo, bin aus dem Urlaub an der Ostsee zurück und erstaunt, dass es hier doch noch munter weiterging. :m

Also ich habe noch KEIN Boot gekauft, bin noch auf der Suche und werde mir morgen ein Terhi Nordic anschauen, bei dem der Fahrstand weiter vorn montiert ist, dadurch wird aber der vordere Bereich ziemlich zugebaut und man muss über den Fischkasten drübersteigen um vorn zu stehen, auch nicht ideal. ;+  Na mal sehen. 

Ich finde die Preise für ein im Schnitt 12-15 Jahre altes Boot auch recht hoch im Schnitt, allerdings sind derzeit sowieso sehr wenig Boote auf dem Markt, die so oder ähnlich sind, auch im etwas höherpreisigen Bereich nicht. :c

Also so richtig schlau bin ich nicht. Im Angelladen an der Ostsee wurde mir generall davon abgeraten, ein gebrauchtes Boot zu kaufen und ein Neukauf notfalls aus Polen empfohlen. Aber woher das Geld nehmen? Und kann man da auch einigermaßene Qualität erwarten?|kopfkrat

Inzwischen überlege ich, ob ich von der Variante abstand nehme und ein Boot kaufe, das binnen- und elbtauglich ist und an der Ostsee dann einfach eins miete, wenn ich mal dort bin. Da könnte dann eine Bootslänge von 4,10 oder so auch ausreichend sein und da wäre das Angebot auch wesentlich breiter gefächert. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Mehr als 3-4 mal pro Jahr bin ich eh nicht an der Ostsee.

Ich hatte bisher ja ein Pioner Maxi und war mit dem PE eigentlich ganz zufrieden, das war fast 30 Jahre als und sah noch sehr gut aus. Aber das Viking von Pioner kriegt man so gut wie überhaupt nicht gebraucht zu kaufen. Hat das jemand hier und kann da aus Erfahrung berichten?

So, reicht erstmal, Gruss an Alle, Broiler#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Broiler schrieb:


> Inzwischen überlege ich, ob ich von der Variante abstand nehme und ein Boot kaufe, das binnen- und elbtauglich ist und an der Ostsee dann einfach eins miete, wenn ich mal dort bin. Da könnte dann eine Bootslänge von 4,10 oder so auch ausreichend sein und da wäre das Angebot auch wesentlich breiter gefächert.
> Was meint ihr dazu? Mehr als 3-4 mal pro Jahr bin ich eh nicht an der Ostsee.



LOGO!!!!
Mieten - und dann evtl. lieber ein paar Teuro mehr ausgeben, 2 - 3 Mann mitnehmen und ein größeres Kajütboot nehmen.

Wenn Du sowenig unterwegs bist, lohnt sich dass nie, ein Boot zu kaufen!!


----------



## allegoric (5. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> LOGO!!!!
> Mieten - und dann evtl. lieber ein paar Teuro mehr ausgeben, 2 - 3 Mann mitnehmen und ein größeres Kajütboot nehmen.
> 
> Wenn Du sowenig unterwegs bist, lohnt sich dass nie, ein Boot zu kaufen!!



Das stimmt soweit, da gebe ich dir Recht...ABER man ist auch auf die Verleiher und die Tageszeit angewiesen. Mal "schnell" ein Boot mieten kann auch für Führerscheininhaber "lustig" werden. 

Und so billig ist ein Mietboot auch nicht, gerade wenn man 3-4 mal im Jahr hochfährt und dann z.B. 2 Tage ausleiht. Das sind bei preiswerten Booten auch schon mal 200 € pro Hochfahrt (inkl. Benzin) * 4 Ausflüge sind schon wieder 800 Glocken im Jahr. Das gerechnet auf 3 Jahre ist man bei 2400€ und hat noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit woanders damit zu angeln und das war jetzt günstig gerechnet. Meist ist man doch 3-4 Tage unterwegs und da fängt der Spaß an.
Klar hat man so keinen Aufwand, keinen Trailer, keine Garage / Abstellplatz und muss die Kiste nicht pflegen. Aber wer das Geld hat, sollte meiner Meinung nach zuschlagen und "die Freiheit" nutzen. Ich habe jetzt auch langsam angefangen, mir einen Trailer, AHK, Garage geholt und aktuell "nur" ein 08/15 Schlauchi drauf. Ich möchte es aber nicht mehr missen mal schnell an den See zu fahren oder das Teil mitnehmen, ohne es ständig aufzubauen. Sobald mein Studium rum ist, werde ich mir auch was "richtiges" holen.

So ein Boot verliert verhältnismäßig wenig an Wert, wenn es nicht 10000+  gekostet hat.

Wieder zurück: Schreibt ruhig weiter, ich bin auf Empfehlungen für den TE gespannt, denn das deckt auch meine "Vorstellung" ab. Ich kann aber bis 4,35m gehen, dann ist die Garage zu ende .


----------



## Dorschgreifer (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



goover schrieb:


> Hi, habe leider etwas abgehackt geschrieben. Sorry. So pauschal ist es natürlich nicht zu werten, bzw. war es nicht gemeint. Es bezog sich auf die Anforderungen vom Fragesteller. Ich hatte Terhi auch als 6020, ab Bf 2-3 würde ich damit nicht mehr rausfahren. Und wenn ich sowieso schaukeln nicht vertrage, würde ich auch nicht zu einem Terhi tendieren. Ich fand es etwas instabil und die Wasser und Wellennähe beim bewegen im Boot empfand ich auch als unsicher. Ordentliches Ruderboot mit Motor würde ich im Nachklang eher definieren. |kopfkrat Preislich und im Verhältnis zur Leistung eher Teuer. Das ist aber alles auch Geschmacksache. Ich hatte bisher sieben verschiedene Boote in den vergangenen fünf Jahren besessen und gefahren.


 
Ui, so unterschiedlich kann Empfinden sein...|bigeyes

Ich hatte auf der Ostsee mal ne 6 BFT aus SW und musste von Aero zurück nach Damp (also voll gegen den Wind und die Wellen) und fand das nicht im Geringsten problematisch, seit dem habe ich das Boot absolut Schätzen gelernt, Auch das "Schaukeln" kann ich so nicht bestätigen..., finde eher, das es sehr gut im Wasser liegt.

Was waren die sieben verschiedenen anderen Boote, die Du gefahren bist und die besser waren?


----------



## Elbhai (6. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Wenn Du sowenig unterwegs bist, lohnt sich dass nie, ein Boot zu kaufen!!


 

Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen! Die Erfahrung habe ich selbst gemacht. Daher habe ich meins dann auch verkauft!


----------



## Broiler (7. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*

Ja, so langsam klärt sich das für mich weiter. Gestern habe ich wieder  vor einem Terhi Nordic gestanden. Ich weiß nicht, was mich zögern lässt, aber wie kann man für ein gut 15 Jahre altes und absolut runtergerittenes Boot noch solche Preise verlangen? Das verstehe ich nicht. Also ich glaube ich kauf mir jetzt tatsächlich ein neues Boot. 

Hat jemand hier in der Runde Erfahrungen mit den Booten, die bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen vermarktet werden und in Wieck auf Rügen verkauft werden? Stammen ja sicherlich aus Polen oder? 

Und dann geistert da immer noch die Firma Marine Boote in meinem Kopf rum. hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Im für und wieder von Alubooten habe ich mich schon informiert, aber die sind preislich einfach eine echte Alternative. Linder ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber dann doch eher ein Sportsmen, damit es auch C - Kategorie hat und ein bißchen mehr PS verträgt.

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja noch den einen oder anderen Tip, bevor ich irgendwo die Kohle auf den Tisch lege....#6#6#6

Gruss Broiler


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Broiler schrieb:


> Ja, so langsam klärt sich das für mich weiter. Gestern habe ich wieder vor einem Terhi Nordic gestanden. Ich weiß nicht, was mich zögern lässt, aber wie kann man für ein gut 15 Jahre altes und absolut runtergerittenes Boot noch solche Preise verlangen? Das verstehe ich nicht.


 
Nunja, der Wertverlust ist da nun einmal sehr gering. Mir hat sogar mein Händler für mein Boot 60% vom damaligen Neupreis geboten, wenn ich ein neues größeres bei ihm kaufe und das ist auch Baujahr 1998. Was der dann im Verkauf dafür nimmt....|uhoh:

Allerdings hat mein Boot auch noch keine bösen Schrammen, es wird nach jeder Benutzung gewaschen, selbst die leichten Abriebsspuhren von den schwarzen Kielrollen des Trailers poliere ich nach der Benutzung wieder weg und mein Motor ist jedes Jahr bei ihm zur Inspektion, da weiß er also, was er kauft.


----------



## allegoric (8. November 2013)

*AW: Boot für Elbe, Bodden und Ostsee gesucht*



Broiler schrieb:


> Ja, so langsam klärt sich das für mich weiter. Gestern habe ich wieder  vor einem Terhi Nordic gestanden. Ich weiß nicht, was mich zögern lässt, aber wie kann man für ein gut 15 Jahre altes und absolut runtergerittenes Boot noch solche Preise verlangen? Das verstehe ich nicht. Also ich glaube ich kauf mir jetzt tatsächlich ein neues Boot.
> 
> Hat jemand hier in der Runde Erfahrungen mit den Booten, die bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen vermarktet werden und in Wieck auf Rügen verkauft werden? Stammen ja sicherlich aus Polen oder?
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir bereits das Marineboot, also 400 FISH angeschaut, welches vergleichbar mit dem 400er Sportsman ist. Also schlecht sind die Boote auf keinen Fall, so viel dazu. Von außen her finde ich die eigentlich super. Auch die groben Eigenschaften auf dem Papier haben mich überzeugt, genauso wie die Berichte hier im Board von Eignern von Marinebooten.

Was mir vor Ort beim Händler (Megalodon) nicht gefallen hat, dass die zwar "unsinkbar" sind, aber im Vergleich zu den meisten GFK Booten nicht selbstlenzend. Du hast halt hinten im Heck einen Gummipömpel, den du rein- und rausstecken kannst, um Wasser abzulassen. Der ist im Prinzip nix anderes wie ein Stöpsel in der Badewanne, ohne Ventil oder vergleichbares. Man muss dort auf jeden Fall eine Lenzpumpe o.ä. verbauen. Weiterhin wirkte der Innenausbau des Bootes für mich recht "billig". Damit das Teil wirklich "mein" Boot werden würde, müsste man doch einiges verändern und hinzubasteln. Der Platz für Staukästen im Boot wird v.a. durch die mit Auftriebsmitteln gefüllten Sitzbänke verbraucht, um die "Unsinkbarkeit" zu gewährleisten. Das kann man zwar entfernen, aber dann hat man eben einen sinkenden Stein... Wie dem auch sei. Für das Geld sollte noch ein bisschen mehr gehen meiner Meinung nach. Und das, was man in das Boot investieren müsste, damit es "vergleichbar" mit anderen Alukänen wird, kommt man am Ende auf denselben Preis mit weniger Arbeit. Es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, ob ihm selbstlenzend und Platz wichtig ist oder nicht.

Ich bin halt auch in der Zwickmühle. Lieber hätte ich ein Aluboot, will aber nicht 10k+ € raushauen. Es soll keinen festverbauten Motor haben, weil hier bei uns gibt es nur E-Motor Erlaubnis. Alu wäre eben besser für ufernahes Angeln mit steinigem Grund in hiesigen Gewässern, leicht soll es auch sein, aber die Sicherheitsfeatures (selbstlenzend, unsinkbar) sollen eben nicht fehlen und küstentauglich soll es auch noch sein. Bis jetzt habe ich da einfach zu viele Ansprüche an ein Boot und bin zu wenig bereit, genug Geld auszugeben, dass es sich lohnt. ^^

Würde ich an der Küste wohnen, wäre mir das alles egal. Da könnte man ohne Bedenken mit Benziner fahren, fest verbauen und gut und könnte auch das Boot entsprechend auslegen.


----------

